# 8 weeks on MK 677 (********** labs MK ULTRA)



## Frustratez (May 3, 2016)

So I have some bottles of MK-677 (MK ULTRA) 10mg caps from ********** labs. I am running 30mg (3 caps) every night at around 10 to 11pm.  I am not changing my diet at all... I am taking in 4 to 5k calories a day and eating about 6 meals a day. Im at about 176lbs at 5'7 23 years of age.

Week 1: I felt spaced out like I took zquil SLEPT GREAT!
Here is a picture week 1 @ 176 lbs.. I was going to do a NPC Physique show June 4th but I called it off and decided to bulk.







Week 2: About the same as week 1 but my hunger got crazy !!! I feel like im gaining water around my stomach... 

Week 3: Okay so now I am ending week 3 and my hunger is just ridiculous. I sleep like a baby but if I get woken up I have no idea where I am for a second until I regain my marbles. When I wake up in the mornings I feel ready to go!!! My bad shoulder has also been feeling A TON BETTER! Also I am lifting probably about 15 lbs heavier on every movement and muscle group. I weighed this morning @ 187lbs and extremely vascular while eating my breakfast I will post a pic of it below along with a body shot.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (May 4, 2016)

Great work so far man.  Def can see the water retention, this is the same effect I get as well.  But 30mgs! I'm doing 10 and I get lethargy over 20.  You?


----------



## Frustratez (May 4, 2016)

WesleyInman said:


> Great work so far man.  Def can see the water retention, this is the same effect I get as well.  But 30mgs! I'm doing 10 and I get lethargy over 20.  You?



Only sides id say so far is my ears seem like I have a ear infection or something.  My hearing just seems really off and like I'm under water.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (May 4, 2016)

Frustratez said:


> Only sides id say so far is my ears seem like I have a ear infection or something.  My hearing just seems really off and like I'm under water.



Huh, strange, right?  I guess if you can tolerate it.  Lethargy is really the worst for me.  My appetite at 10mcgs isn't really increased at this low dosage though.  Wish I could do 20 myself but I hate being tired all day.


----------



## Frustratez (May 4, 2016)

WesleyInman said:


> Huh, strange, right?  I guess if you can tolerate it.  Lethargy is really the worst for me.  My appetite at 10mcgs isn't really increased at this low dosage though.  Wish I could do 20 myself but I hate being tired all day.



I'm only dosing at night..  I'm a geek squad manager and I dosed 30mg one morning and I had to go nap in the break room.... I couldn't stay awake lmao! Staring at computers was like watching golf lmao I just couldn't fight the sleep


----------



## GYMnTONIC (May 4, 2016)

Frustratez said:


> I'm only dosing at night..  I'm a geek squad manager and I dosed 30mg one morning and I had to go nap in the break room.... I couldn't stay awake lmao! Staring at computers was like watching golf lmao I just couldn't fight the sleep



Exactly.  That is how I feel on it all day.  Can't stand it.  Anyways good luck with the rest of your run


----------

